# Roadster In-Hand (AMHR)



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 11, 2009)

Well in 2010 I am wanting to do this class. I really think my gelding can actually do this class. Its kind of like chariot with him, want to try something new. I have already started working on it with him and I can defintelly see some promise. Now here is my ? I have no clue how to show in it. I have read the rule book but it just talks about what they are judging on, not how you should perform this class. I have watched the UTube video of it and still confused. I watched a little bit of the class at Nationals but didn't get to stay and see who placed.

Any advice would be great. Oh another ? is it a plus or a - to have a tailor or doesn't matter? Could you as the handler be holding the whip instead? I am not even going to be using it, its more like a attention getter with him. He looks so pretty showing him the whip instead of baiting him.


----------



## TomEHawk (Feb 11, 2009)

What you are wanting to do is first the mini is lined up for inspection with bridle on. You can keep the check on the bridle or take it off before the class. When you asked to work the rail, the first direction you should be working at the "road gate" speed. The second direction you should be working at the "drive on" speed. After the rail work is complete, line back up for final inspection.

No, you do not have to have a tailer, but the tailer helps to push the pony into the bit and keep the mini on the rail. The header and tailer can carry a whip if so desired. I hope I haven't forgotten anything and have helped you out.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 11, 2009)

I absolutely love the roadster in hand classes, one day if i have a road horse i would love to do this class. Sorry as i cannot be of much help, i do have the video from Nationals up on youtube though.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you Jason for that description, that is very helpful. Now I understand it. I still have 2 questions tho and this comes from the video.

1. I noticed the horses were pretty streched out, kind of like the shetlands do. Should we show them like shetlands since this is coming from a shetland class or should we show them like miniatures?

2. Also I noticed in the video people were either trotting them from the left or right side of the horse. Does it really matter which side of the horse you work them off of? Also does it matter if you turn into or turn away from the horse?

Yes I saw that video Leeana thank you. That was the class I saw parts of but was just confused at what they were doing. I didn't get to see the end of it on who won. Do you remember? I know Red can do well in Roadster he has in the past. When he does his drive on trot he actually paces. But after doing Chariot he has kind of lost it but we are going to try our best this year to get that back and go out and do it again in 2010.


----------



## TomEHawk (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know why everyone else lined their minis like ponies, I just did it because that is how most of my minis line up anyways. But to answer your question, no you do not have to line you mini up like a pony. Just line them up however you normally do.

The idea is to always work your mini on the rail. Which means the mini is in between you and the rail. But you don't have to switch sides. Some minis might not like you working them on the left side if they aren't used to it.

No, it doesn't matter which way you turn your mini when switching directions. But, it does look a bit better if you turn into the mini like done in showmanship.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you so much. Now I have a good understanding on this class and know what to work on.


----------



## horsefeather (Feb 11, 2009)

Good luck, but I just don't GET it with this 'class.' Sorry, but to me it's a waste of time, would rather see another driving class, obstacle, or just about anything else. I don't care anymore if you flame me or not. Just my opinion anyway and I guess I'm allowed that still.

Pam


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm I actually think it is a good idea for this class. These ponies aren't normally seen in the halter classes, so its a halter class for them. Plus, anyone who can keep up with the jog trot and trot at speed - deserves to win!

Incidentally I watched the in hand at Congress 2008 and the same older gentleman and his stallion, who has won for the past 10 years, won again. It was a sight to see, the pony was in his absolute glory doing the class.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 12, 2009)

horsefeather said:


> Good luck, but I just don't GET it with this 'class.' Sorry, but to me it's a waste of time, would rather see another driving class, obstacle, or just about anything else. I don't care anymore if you flame me or not. Just my opinion anyway and I guess I'm allowed that still.Pam


I see your point Pam. At first I felt this way as well. Afterall this is a mini national show and too me this class would just invite more ponies in. However I looked at it this way, someone pointed it out too me that this is a fun class and its like chariot, there is no need for this class but it is too have fun. You know me I love the chariot class, so I looked at this class in a whole new light. We need to have a little bit of fun at Nationals and I'm sorry but costume just isn't my thing. Also AMHR gets more money, all of these horses must go in a roadster class.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 12, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> Hmm I actually think it is a good idea for this class. These ponies aren't normally seen in the halter classes, so its a halter class for them. Plus, anyone who can keep up with the jog trot and trot at speed - deserves to win!
> Incidentally I watched the in hand at Congress 2008 and the same older gentleman and his stallion, who has won for the past 10 years, won again. It was a sight to see, the pony was in his absolute glory doing the class.


What is the point of Liberty? Chariot? Costume?...Roadster in hand?? Not everything has to have a point. Its about FUN and i love watching it, the class was really not long and did not take up much time i don't think

I love watching that older gentleman with his pony at congress in this class, i think it was two years ago..or three, when there was a photo of him giving that pony a big kiss following the class, i was SO excited to actually get to see him and his pony go in that class in person last year




.


----------



## horsefeather (Feb 12, 2009)

Deleted as it was in-appropriate. Sorry.

Pam


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

I think since we are always saying that miniatures can do so much of what the big horses or the ponies can do it is a great addition to Nationals. I loved watching it and this year I am going to take my roadster horse out and show him in it. It looked like a lot of fun and I know my gelding will LOVE it, he was sick to death of halter classes and I promised him no more once he got his HOF but he will think this is great fun. To me this class is an old traditional class being brought to light for the minis and I say bring it on!!!





Pammy


----------



## ckmini (Feb 28, 2009)

I showed the over division of this class at AMHR Nationals and it was an absolute blast. I must admit at first even I was thinking what is the point of this, BUT it looked like fun (and I was egged on to enter in it



) so I gave it try with my gelding Liberachi, and we took 4th. It was a blast, and I'd show in this class anytime.

I have a question though: is the rule that they have to show in a roadster class first (as it is for AMHR) also true for ponies? (I'd like to show my pony in this, but I don't have the $$ to buy him a harness and cart yet)


----------



## Karen S (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Ckmini,

First, the Roadster in Hand was a "fun" class at the AMHR Nationals, which means it was a NON-RATED class.

You can read our Modern Divsion rules on pages 130-131 of our rulebook and you will see it's not even listed as part of the roadster division. You will also notice that if you go to the end of the Modern division and look at the classes listed in roadster, you will also see that the Roadster In Hand Class doesn't even have a stakes class. As in the AMHR National show, this same class for our Modern ponies at the ASPC Congress is also very popular to watch. One fella who has won just about every year since I have been attending congress is in his 70's, his pony is close to 21 years old and knows how to steal the show! They give the younger ones a run for their money!

So to answer your question...no you don't have to have a roadster cart and harness to participate in this class. The only requirement is that you wear roadster silks and your pony must be braided for the class. I look for this class to grow in popularity at the AMHR Nationals.

Karen


----------



## ckmini (Mar 1, 2009)

Karen, yep I knew it was non-rated. I was just wondering if you had to first show in a roadster class at congress in order to show in the in-hand class (as it was at Nationals).

Thanks


----------



## ahrobertspony (Mar 1, 2009)

PLEASE READ THE RULE BOOK ...

Yes! For Modern Shetlands, it IS a requirement that the pony be driven in a Roadster class at the same show. (See Part 11, Item P, page 120.). Although a separate class, this class is specificially for roadster driving animals. Since I was around back when the rule was made ...it wasn't JUST about fun ... although it is a lot of fun and people really, really enjoy it. And, it wasn't JUST another halter class ... hence the requirement. ROADSTER ponies are supposed to be the ponies in a ROADSTER in hand class.

I can't speak to what they let happen in a non-rated class at AMHR Nationals. But, I can tell you, you will be protested at a PONY show if someone realizes you didn't show in a roadster class. I was once protested because I didn't show in the OPEN class and the protestor wasn't on the grounds when I instead showed in Ladies roadster... hence, they didn't think I'd driven at this show ... even though this was a very well-known HoF and World Champion roadster pony.

AHR

(member of the Modern committee)

(showing in roadster in hand since the late 80s)


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Mar 1, 2009)

The In-Hand Roadster horses at Nationals last year were required to show in a driven Roadster class as per the "Modern" rules on the class.





Pam


----------

